# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Consumo Domestico >  Sepa si bebe o se ducha con el agua más cara de España

## ben-amar

La Coruña es la ciudad en la que más ha subido
Sepa si bebe o se ducha con el agua más cara de España

F.S.

Madrid

04-12-2013 17:31

Cinco Dias



Facua-Consumidores en Acción ha detectado diferencias de hasta el 333% en las tarifas de agua de veintiocho ciudades españolas, lo que supone un aumento del 6,8% de media en 2013 alcanzando los 420,48 euros al año para una vivienda con un consumo de 10 metros cúbicos mensuales.

Rubén Sánchez, ha explicado que las diferencias son espectaculares en el precio del agua sin justificación en muchos casos. Tal es así que hay subidas totalmente desproporcionadas además de que, según la asociación, no se tienen en cuenta los criterios de racionalidad en el consumo, ni se fomenta el ahorro de agua o el consumo responsable de la misma.

Asimismo, Sánchez ha abogado por el establecimiento de una tarifa social para aquellas familias que están atravesando una situación económica de penuria. De hecho, ha instado a que sea aprobado por los ayuntamientos españoles y potenciado por las comunidades autónomas en el momento en que se aprueban las tarifas del agua.

Además, ha solicitado el establecimiento de tarifas en función del número de habitantes de una vivienda, según el modelo implantado en Sevilla y Málaga, las dos únicas ciudades españolas en apostar por este sistema. Hay que regularlo y establecerlo para que en toda España se establezcan parámetros similares a la hora de establecer las tarifas del agua, penalizando los consumos excesivos reales, ha incidido.

Según Facua, y tomando como referencia una vivienda con tres habitantes y un consumo mensual de 10 metros cúbicos, los usuarios con contadores de 13 milímetros de diámetro han experimentado una subida media del 6,8%, mientras que las tarifas para los contadores de 15 milímetros han sufrido un aumento del 6,3%.

Con contadores de 13 milímetros de diámetro y un consumo de 10 metros cúbicos, los importes más elevados han sido los de Murcia con un coste de 28,67 euros; Cádiz, de 22,08; y Palma de Mallorca, de 21,71 euros. En el otro extremo se encuentra Valladolid, donde independientemente de si el calibre es de 13 ó 15 milímetros, su coste es de 10,53 euros.

Para un consumo de 10 metros cuadrados con un contador de 15 milímetros, los precios más caros mensuales son los que se abonan en Alicante, con un coste de 45,57 euros; Murcia, de 35,13 euros; Santa Cruz de Tenerife, de 23,96 euros; y Córdoba, de 23,75 euros.

Este mismo consumo con un contador de 13 milímetros supone un gasto medio de 16,75 euros, mientras que si se utiliza un contador de 15 milímetros, la media asciende a 18,50 euros.

Según este estudio, la mayor subida del precio del agua detectada por Facua se ha producido en La Coruña, con un incremento del 41,3% para un consumo de 10 metros cúbicos mensuales con 13 milímetros de calibre. Este incremento se debe a la puesta en marcha de una depuradora de aguas residuales, que fija una nueva tarifa para financiar el servicio.

A la capital gallega le sigue Ciudad Real, con un aumento del 27,4%, debido a la aprobación de una cuota fija de saneamiento; Cuenca, del 13,6%; y Santander, del 13,1%.

Desde la asociación piden que se tenga en cuenta el concepto de ahorro o despilfarro según el número de residentes de la vivienda. Por ello, apuestan por la aplicación de tarifas progresivas que penalicen consumos por encima de determinadas cantidades, pero que tenga en cuenta los habitantes del inmueble.

Además, ha solicitado que se establezcan bonificaciones para viviendas donde convivan más de tres miembros, aunque estos no sean parte de una familia numerosa. La asociación ha advertido de que estos núcleos familiares podrían estar pagando el metro cúbico como si estuvieran derrochando agua cuando en realidad puede que estén realizando un consumo racional del agua.

Fuente: Cinco Dias

----------

frfmfrfm (05-dic-2013)

----------

